# HomePod en stéréo : choix du HomePod qui répond aux requêtes...



## pak13 (28 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Sauriez-vous comment on peut modifier l'attribution du HomePod qui va répondre à "Dis Siri" quand on a des HomePods en stéréo ? Car à l'heure actuelle, c'est mon HomePod de gauche qui réagit à mes requêtes mais je souhaiterai que ce soit celui de droite ? (Mais ce qui est surprenant, c'est qu'un temps, ça a été celui de droite..... alors que je n'ai rien modifié).
Y-a-t-il la possibilité d'accéder à un réglage ou y-a-t-il une manip à faire ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## StéphanH (28 Avril 2021)

Depuis le HomePod que tu souhaites définir comme celui qui répond a Siri, tu appuies sur le haut et tu fais n’importe quelle demande. 
Il devient alors le HomePod par défaut.


----------



## pak13 (28 Avril 2021)

Super !!! Merci. Où as-tu trouvé cette information car j'ai essayé, avant de vous poser la question, de chercher sur le net comment faire ?? Suis-je vraiment si nul que ça


----------



## Anthony (28 Avril 2021)

pak13 a dit:


> Où as-tu trouvé cette information


Elle tourne sur le web depuis plusieurs années, mais c’est à moitié une légende urbaine.

Cette manipulation ne change pas le HomePod principal dans la paire, qui est défini lors de la création de la paire, et ne peut pas être modifié manuellement. C’est toujours le HomePod principal qui traite les requêtes, diffuse le son d’un appel téléphonique, et sonne les réveils. Cette manipulation change seulement temporairement le HomePod qui diffuse le son des réponses de Siri.

Ce « temporairement » peut durer des mois et des mois, soyons bien clairs, et ça fait l’affaire dans la plupart des cas. Mais ce n’est pas un changement définitif, et ça ne change rien à la nature de la paire stéréo.


----------



## StéphanH (28 Avril 2021)

Je ne l’ai pas trouvée sur le web. 
Je l’ai constaté à l’usage, un peu par erreur la première fois ou j’ai appuyé sur le haut du HomePod pour invoquer Siri. 

Mais c’est vrai que parfois les requêtes sont interprétées par le gauche, puis par le droit, sans que l’on sache pourquoi. Je dirais que c’est de moins en moins le cas au fil du temps …


----------



## pak13 (28 Avril 2021)

C'est fou le potentiel qu'a ses HomePod qui ne semble pas avoir été exploité par Apple !!! Ce temporairement me fait penser à la manip pour obtenir du son sortant sur l'iMac qui fonctionne aussi "temporairement" (si on ne ferme pas l'application "Musique")...
Et en plus, il faut se tourner des forums comme celui-là pour obtenir des informations car je suis sûr que si j'avais contacté le SAV, ils n'auraient pas réussi à me répondre. En tout cas merci à cette communauté !!!


----------

